# compatability



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i mix:
sulawesi shrimp
crs
blue pearl 
in one tank?
thanks
dp


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

no, just do a teeny bit of research on Sulawesi shrimp (hint, pH) and you'll see why. The rest are okay


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually you can mix Yellows with Sulawesi, as I have them in my Sulawesi tank and the PH is 8+ and the yellows are breeding well! 

I didn't do it on purpose, it happened that I put a piece of moss into my newly setup Cardinal tank, and one day saw a baby yellow shrimp sitting on the lava rock (it must have hitchhiked in the moss) I couldn't believe that it could stand that high PH and temp of 86F 

So as it seemed that the Cardinals liked having this baby around, they came out more often, I put a few more in there and now I have a nice growing colony of yellows (I thin them out quite often so as to not overload the tank with yellows) Both the Cardinals and the Yellows eat together side by side.

I noticed today I have another baby Cardinal.

Don't know about the Blue Pearls, but the CRS definitely not...too high PH for those guys.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread but can yellows go in with fire reds and crs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yellows with crs for sure but not with fire reds unless you want your fire reds to become fire plains.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldnt do yellows with Suls, yes yellows will be fine, but they might just outcompete with the suls in the future when the yellows really take off. Considering how much the SUls will cost you, its not really worth it. Any of the Neocaridinas will outcompete crs/suls/ other sensitive shrimps. I had the exact same problem with one of my low grade CRS and green shrimp tank and the CRS did not do too great.. I guess you live and you learn. With this being said, if you have room like bettabou and I to thin out your tank, then you should be ok, unless your really into breeding them. 

As cold said. dont mix the fire reds and yellows... they will def interbreed. But its cool if u want some weird looking shrimpies. I have some 6th generation dark blue neocards from in breeding with greens and fire reds. THey are pretty cool, and Cid has some black ones too.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

if u want some weird looking shrimpies. I have some 6th generation dark blue neocards from in breeding with greens and fire reds. THey are pretty cool, and Cid has some black ones too.[/QUOTE]

nice to hear that jimmy. well many people mixed other shrimps to create a new shrimp and sell it for expensive.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Cam.. I cant take you serious with that dancing spider man.. it kills me every time.. hahahahah and your tank is looking awesome by the way.



camboy012406 said:


> if u want some weird looking shrimpies. I have some 6th generation dark blue neocards from in breeding with greens and fire reds. THey are pretty cool, and Cid has some black ones too.


nice to hear that jimmy. well many people mixed other shrimps to create a new shrimp and sell it for expensive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There are at least two aspect of keeping different species together.

1. Interbreeding. Technically you can keep these three species together and they will not interbreed for sure.
Look here for details: www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding

2. Water parameters.
CRS need lower PH, Sulawesi shrimps need higher PH. Blue pearls (neocaridina) don't care about PH.

So, you can keep sulawesi with neocaridina. They will be fine and I have done that just like Anna does now. 
You can keep blue pearls (neocaridina) with CRS, they will all be fine. I keep tigers and crs with interesting gene string of yellow shrimps now.

CRS and sulawesi shrimps can live together, but one species of them eventually die


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Cam.. I cant take you serious with that dancing spider man.. it kills me every time.. hahahahah and your tank is looking awesome by the way.
> 
> nice to hear that jimmy. well many people mixed other shrimps to create a new shrimp and sell it for expensive.


[/QUOTE]

lol jimmy. frankly, speaking every time I visit the forum this annoying spider completes my day


----------



## spicspan (Dec 11, 2010)

This is all good, but if your looking to keep neocards for long term with sulawesi I would not risk the sulawesi shrimips with neocards. First of the all, the Sulawesi is hard enough to breed as it is, most of the F1s are due to wild species being pregnant when they were caught. I have not seen many f2s locally. There was a breeder in malaysia that claimed to have f2/f3 cardinals. I was wondering if that is true. He is not selling it right now, but I would like to see the sensitivity of the species.

Anyways.. bottom line is yellow can definitely live in a Sulwasi tank. However, if your looking to breed them or keep them for long periods without other tanks to put the babies, your going to eventually see a die off of the more sensitive sulawesi due to them being out competed for food and breeding. I have had stary night and cardinals with cherries and the cherries would hog all the food, shelter places, and eventually I had the cardinals die off. The parameters were perfect for the Sulwasi shrimps. When I emailed Silane, he told me never to put those shrimps together for long term/breeding purposes. I kind of thought that, but since the cherries were doing so well, I did not have the heart to get rid of them =(

If you want a community tank with different shrimps, I would cater it to the Sulwasies and really control the numbers of neocards. And Igor is right on the money when he says dont put CRS and Sulwasies together, they live in total opposite parameters.



igor.kanshyn said:


> There are at least two aspect of keeping different species together.
> 
> 1. Interbreeding. Technically you can keep these three species together and they will not interbreed for sure.
> Look here for details: www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes as in all things pertaining to Sulawesi, you have to be extra careful what you do as these shrimps cost a fortune, and die very easily! 

As I mentioned I did not intentionally put the yellow shrimp in the tank to begin with, it was hiding in the moss I transferred. I do control the pop of the yellows, take out whatever ones I see getting bigger and only leave very small babies to grow a bit in there.

My Sulawesi's are Wild caught! I purchased them from someone in the US just as they came off the boat...many died. I managed to keep some alive, then was able to obtain some 4th generation homebred ones from a breeder in the US. These have mixed with the wild caught ones and have reproduced three times for me now. Just found another baby one yesterday 

I am cycling a bigger tank for the Blue Leg Posos and Starry Nights to move into, so I will only have Malili Reds and Cardinals in the original tank later on.

I have CRS/CBS in a tank with Yellows and they are doing just fine too, but I agree about the Cherries...these are opportunistic shrimp and will aggressively outcompete for any food, leaving little for the other types....best to keep them in a tank by themselves or with Tiger shrimps which are also very aggressive, and can definitely hold their own with cherries!

CRS/CBS are too fragile and expensive to lose to another species....keep them in a tank by themselves.

Most Yellow, Reds, Greens, will do just fine with Tigers. 
here is pic of my black tigers and TWF reds together.


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

```
I keep tigers and crs with interesting gene string of yellow shrimps now
```
Igor, I don't get it. You keep tigers, crs and yellow together? Don't tigers interbreed with crs? Or you mean - you keep tigers with yellow in one tank and crs with yellow in another?
I have crs and yellow, and dying to add some tigers. Your post gives me hope it is possible, but I suspect I just did not understand you


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Irra said:


> ```
> I keep tigers and crs with interesting gene string of yellow shrimps now
> ```
> Igor, I don't get it. You keep tigers, crs and yellow together? Don't tigers interbreed with crs? Or you mean - you keep tigers with yellow in one tank and crs with yellow in another?
> I have crs and yellow, and dying to add some tigers. Your post gives me hope it is possible, but I suspect I just did not understand you


I'm sorry. I was not clear.
tank #1: red tigers and yellow shrimps
tank #2: CRS and yellow shrimps

BTW, tiger shrimps need not so low pH as CRS.


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you, Igor.
it was my wishful thinking. So, no tigers for me(


----------

